# just spayed/ cone question



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

hi guys, Maya was spayed yesterday and did fabulously. She is strutting around today like nothing happened. I am doing my best to keep her subdoed, even though she would like to be more active.

The vet gave us a cone for her to wear when we aren't with her to monitor her. I put it on her last night at bedtime and she totally freaked out. We did keep it on her all night long, but she cried the entire night. I know it was the cone bothering her, and not pain, because once I let her loose this morning and took the cone off, she was totally happy again. So far Maya hasn't given her surgery site any attention at all, and I'm wondering if I could leave the cone off tonight and following nights if she continues to leave the area alone. The area looks great, she is quite the little trooper, and I don't want to "torture" her if I don't have to. 

What do you guys think? Did you have your dogs wear cones afterward, or did you take it day by day?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

A lot of people here buy the newborn onesies and cut a hole for the tail and a hole for potty. It's much more comfortable for them than the cone, just be SURE she can't get at the spay site by wiggling around in the onesie.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I've only had one dog who ever had to wear a cone after surgery and that was Shellie because she wouldn't leave her stitches alone. Generally I find that they do better without it stressing them out.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah my Daisy was just spayed last Thursday and they gave me a cone for her, but she has never had to wear it.
I just waited to see if she started to go near the area and she didnt at all.
Darla was the same.
I would keep it off and just watch her.
If you see her go near it correct her.
I have thought Daisy was, but she was licking elsewhere lol. x


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks for the help everyone! The vet was so adament that she wear the cone, but I just hadn't seen her even look twice at the stitches. I will keep it off for now and I'm a stay at home mom, so easy for me to keep an eye on her. Nighttime is the only challenge, but she is in her carrier on the bed with us for now, so I can keep a better eye on her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never had to use a cone for any of my dogs except Reggie, but he developed an infection which was why he was licking the incision. If she is leaving it alone all day, i think it would be fine at nght, too. Good luck.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

good to know. So far her surgery site looks great, although the vet warned me that after it starts to heal it can become itchy and then she might give the area attention. I also have to watch my dobie who is too interested in her tummy, and likes to get his nose in her business. I just don't want the area to become infected through his actions either. But 2 days later and all is looking good!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

If she isn't bothering her stitches I wouldn't use the cone. None of mine have ever needed a cone, they've all been good and left that stuff alone thankfully.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I have another question...Maya is taking Ketoprofen and I'm wondering if this would affect her appetite. She seems to feel good and has plenty of energy that I have to curb while she is healing, but she is almost completely ignoring both her kibble and some burger I cooked up for her. I will try chicken next, because that is her favorite, but I was surprised she was so disinterested in the burger. Does this sound normal? She finishes taking the medicine tomorrow.


----------



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't worry, my chi had no appetite after her spay. I gave her some Karo syrup to keep her sugar up, but otherwise, she had no interest in anything I tried to give her. I was finally successful with chicken baby food, so I would recommend trying that out. Just make sure there is no onion powder in the ingredients!


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks Yayamom, I did finally get her interest with some chicken wings. She turned into a little piggy once I offered her a couple, lol. At least I know she'll eat something while she is healing. I'm hoping her appetite or interest in her regular kibble will return shortly.


----------

